# S14 SE and B14 SER (56k)



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Sorry about the images of the ser... Those are probably the BEST pics of them right now. I'm waiting for the cash to get the damage fixed.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you and youre reposts haha


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just spreadin' the love.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love it. once the dents are fixed, ill love it even more


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i want you to know that i hate you  

i'm looking for an s14, which means i may scrap the 200sx se turbo project. i'm still trying to decide


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

nice


----------

